# Positive Vibes For Cally Please ++++++++



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hello ladies   

Cally has gone to the hospital first thing this morning for her blood test. As you will know she did a test on Sunday & got a very precious & much deserved   She has been spotting since & has been worried about going today. I've had a text from her & her test has been done & she will get a   later. The hospital are concerned that she has been bleeding & are looking for a hcg of over 50. She will then have another test on Thursday.

I'm convinced it's nothing to worry about but want her to know how much we are behind her & how much we want this BFP for her   
I thought that together, if we send as many  as we can, we can get that level to where it needs to be & beyond.

Many thanks

Erica       


Cally  

Hope you're ok & not stressing too much mate  You are NOT going to let me down   it's not an option & this is just tiny blip that could have various reasons behind it.

 for your phone call this afternoon & I'm looking forward to receiving the best possible news later today. Here's for a level of 50+ today that continues to rise................

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
With you every step of the way
Lots of love


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

More positive vibes for you Cally

                                       

Hugs Cal x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Sending you all the      and     we can muster!!!

Got everything crossed for you honey.. you deserve this sooooooooooo much

Love Starr and Daisy xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are some more for you


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Sweetheart so hoping for a good result today        

Thinking of you

                                                                                                                          

Loads of love

Shazia, dh, Toby and Lainey

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

kj x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Just adding mine & Katie's to the Muster


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Cally, really hoping and praying for good news this afternoon


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)




----------



## scousemouse (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck honey,hoping for good high numbers


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck heres some more                                                  hugs ema xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

gawd the suspense is killing me. feel the need to add a few more....
                                               

kj x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Aw, Cally hun - just saw this and want to send you heaps of                                           

I hope the spotting is just a little blip and you've got a lovely high hcg reading that we can all start to celebrate!  

Big   for all the worry though!

Loads of love and  
Molly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm busting a gut to find out how she got on


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Sorry to see there is no news yet but glad i still have time to send some more :

                                                                                                                               ​
Good Luck Cally - thinking of you!!

Amanda x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Hun

I am so sorry - I can't find the words I want to say at the moment, 

thinking of you loads

Sending you loads of love and    

Moomin
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

i feel sick, god knows how you feel, i am so very very sorry, with all my heart i pray for good news from murtle and co, ++++ keep positives my lovelies x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh no  so very very sorry sweetheart, its not fair    

kj x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Oh Cally 

I am so very very sorry  

Life is just so cruel  

Thinking of you lots  

lots of love
Murtle
xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

There's nothing left for me to say   I'm totally choked & just can't believe how cruel life is. Truly gutted for you mate.

You know how I feel so I'll just send you masses of      to get you through the next few days & then some          to help you find the strength to get through this awful time & to plan your next steps. Lots of cuddles & tlc tonight & over the weekend is the prescription for now.

Lots of love to you & DH,

Erica.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Cally, I really am so very sorry that this has happened to you.  Nothing that I can say will help right now but please know that I am thinking of you.    

Love

Amanda x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

NO NO NO NO NO

It's not fair! Oh honey i'm so sorry... why oh why does this keep happening to such fab people.
Sending you all the love and   i can muster.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I am devastated to read this 

This world of ours never ceases to amaze me at how cruel it can be 

Cally - Thinking of you and dh 

xxxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Oh no!    I'm SO very sorry lovely.... Why is this world so cruel! Truly gutted for you both... 
All my love
Molly
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cally

I am so very sorry to read your news hun,I was so hoping that your dream would come true hunny,thinking of you loads  

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Totally gutted for you sweetie

         

                         

Onwards and upwards..........................

Shazia xxxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm so so sorry sweetie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

so sorry Cally 

Donna x x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Thought I'd send a few more...........
                                  
you can never have too many cuddles can you.xxxxxxxxx


----------

